# Clever



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.motorauthority.com/news/1132920_ford-patents-charging-electric-cars-by-towing-them


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Crackers. Logistically impossible.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

they will charge by being towed though.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What's the point? Unless the cavalcade is going exactly where you want to, and you're in the vehicle.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They would do better by designing solar roof panels or a wind turbine tube on the roof.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A solar roof would at least help part of the year.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Totally unacceptable in France, effectively towing with A frame, Spain would rightly reject.

So, you have a ‘road train’ of vehicles and the one at the front (not the lorry) wants to go left,

what happens to the rest ? All diverge like the Red Arrows ?

Absolutely bonkers idea. The towing vehicle would use more fuel, won’t that company be happy that they have charged many others, but used three times the fuel ?


----------

